# GM Ryder Cup at Goswick



## grumpyjock (Jan 22, 2012)

Will this be going ahead this year?


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 22, 2012)

Not if justagolfer has anything to do with it


----------



## chris661 (Jan 22, 2012)

Dunno was the thread not put up around this time last year?


----------



## DCB (Jan 23, 2012)

We need someone to step up to the mark and take on the organisation of it. Anyone willing ?


----------



## chris661 (Jan 23, 2012)

If I knew for certain I was going to make it would help you out Dave  I won't know for certain until later on in the year.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 30, 2012)

Any news on this yet, i enjoyed it last year, apart from the Scouser

Free the Goswick 8!


----------



## Captainron (Jan 30, 2012)

I would love to play in this although I am not sure which team to represent...

I was born in South Africa from a Scottish dad and an English mother. I think I qualify for both teams through parents but have a stronger claim as a 11 year resident in England...

Have we got a Presidents Cup?:ears:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2012)

Captainron said:



			Have we got a Presidents Cup?:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Build it and they will come as the saying goess


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thats easy then, you can play for..........



South Africa. :0


----------



## chris661 (Jan 30, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Any news on this yet, i enjoyed it last year, apart from the Scouser

Click to expand...

Don't blame you fella :lol: 

Just need an organiser, do we know anybody that is good at organising weekends and knows their shift patterns


----------



## Captainron (Jan 31, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Thats easy then, you can play for..........



South Africa. :0
		
Click to expand...

Not too many of us on here by the looks of things. I think I am the only one. It's usually at this point that 'I've never met a nice South African' gets a run out.


----------



## BramallMac (Jan 31, 2012)

Captainron said:



			Not too many of us on here by the looks of things. I think I am the only one. It's usually at this point that 'I've never met a nice South African' gets a run out.
		
Click to expand...

My Dad was born in Durban, so I think I qualify.  But then I'm Scottish and live in England, which confuses me even more.  Anything but Wales it is then.


----------



## GeneralStore (Jan 31, 2012)

I grew up in South Africa ...so I would play for SA


----------



## Swinger (Jan 31, 2012)

GM World Cup @ Goswick?


----------



## Captainron (Feb 1, 2012)

BramallMac said:



			My Dad was born in Durban, so I think I qualify.  But then I'm Scottish and live in England, which confuses me even more.  Anything but Wales it is then.
		
Click to expand...

Tremendous. Lived in Durbs for 6 years. Great courses out there. You get out there often?


----------



## BramallMac (Feb 1, 2012)

Captainron said:



			Tremendous. Lived in Durbs for 6 years. Great courses out there. You get out there often?
		
Click to expand...

Never been, my Dad went to sea when he was 16 and never went back to SA after the 1950's.  I have plenty of relatives there, most of who play I understand.


----------



## SS2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Does anyone want to arrange this for 2012? We've had 3 great Goswick meets in the past organised by three different forumers. Go on, step up to the plate !


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 19, 2012)

SS2 said:



			Does anyone want to arrange this for 2012? We've had 3 great Goswick meets in the past organised by three different forumers. Go on, step up to the plate !
		
Click to expand...

Bump this to the top of the list.
Someone must have the time, Being in Germany rules me out.


----------



## DCB (Jun 19, 2012)

Since there's a lot on at the end of this season, how about holding it in early March 2013 ? It was played at that time of year first time round.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 19, 2012)

Captainron said:



			Not too many of us on here by the looks of things. I think I am the only one. It's usually at this point that 'I've never met a nice South African' gets a run out.
		
Click to expand...

I'm from the spion kop, and I'm a right boer, some have said.

I'm game, might Siloth be a good option?


----------



## thecraw (Jun 19, 2012)

DCB said:



			Since there's a lot on at the end of this season, how about holding it in early March 2013 ? It was played at that time of year first time round.
		
Click to expand...

Between/before Machrihanish and Woburn???

Cheers.


----------



## Val (Jun 21, 2012)

We should have it at Machrihanish :thup:


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 21, 2012)

Valentino said:



			We should have it at Machrihanish :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No It has to be somewhere close to the border, thats why Goswick is ideal.
If there was a course on the west coast?


----------



## Val (Jun 21, 2012)

grumpyjock said:



			No It has to be somewhere close to the border, thats why Goswick is ideal.
If there was a course on the west coast?
		
Click to expand...

It is close to the border, its a driver and 4 iron to Ireland

Southerness?


----------



## Dodger (Jun 21, 2012)

Would not be averse to a change of scene....not that place with the dreadful greens on the Mull of Kintyre though.


----------



## Val (Jun 21, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Would not be averse to a change of scene....not that place with the dreadful greens on the Mull of Kintyre though.
		
Click to expand...

But have you played the Dunes yet?


----------



## Iaing (Jun 21, 2012)

I think we'd be hard pushed to get as good a deal anywhere as the one we got at Goswick. I don't think many places would allow 8 4balls on a Saturday.
Plus, the course right on the border, reasonably priced digs and good pubs and restaurants in Berwick.
And October would certainly be better for me. 
Although I've just been the once and can understand why some of the more seasoned veterans might think its time for a change, I just thought I'd give my thoughts on the matter.
Would love to start looking forward to and planning towards Scotland's defence of the title in 2013.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 22, 2012)

Iaing said:



			I think we'd be hard pushed to get as good a deal anywhere as the one we got at Goswick. I don't think many places would allow.... 4 8 BALLS..... on a Saturday.
Plus, the course right on the border, reasonably priced digs and good pubs and restaurants in Berwick.
And October would certainly be better for me. 
Although I've just been the once and can understand why some of the more seasoned veterans might think its time for a change, I just thought I'd give my thoughts on the matter.
Would love to start looking forward to and planning towards Scotland's defence of the title in 2013. 

Click to expand...


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 22, 2012)

I know it's not your usual links venue but would Brampton be worth a look.
I know they're usually pretty accomadating. 
Very underrated course in my opinion.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 22, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			I know it's not your usual links venue but would Brampton be worth a look.
I know they're usually pretty accomadating. 
Very underrated course in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

I thinks the main reason for Goswick was that a few forum guys are members and got a very good deal.


----------



## DCB (Jun 22, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			I know it's not your usual links venue but would Brampton be worth a look.
I know they're usually pretty accomadating. 
Very underrated course in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Played there recently, nice course, a bit undulating in places, but they certainly gave us a warm welcome. Not sure about availability of places to stay locally. Suppose Carlisle is only 15miles off. Certainly more expensive than Goswick and we had a good deal we thought.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 22, 2012)

DCB said:



			Played there recently, nice course, a bit undulating in places, but they certainly gave us a warm welcome. Not sure about availability of places to stay locally. Suppose Carlisle is only 15miles off. Certainly more expensive than Goswick and we had a good deal we thought.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know how much Goswick was, but played Brampton recently:

On the website they have a 2pm twilight for Â£20 advertised (for summer), phoned them they said it was only from 3.00. We said do us a deal for 12.30 arrival, they said ok, Â£25.00 each. Good customer service, I say.

What about Siloth one day, Brampton the other? Both within 30 mins of Carlisle. They may be more accomodating then. Unless there is a good Scottish one close to the border.

We have to share it around, dontya know.


----------



## DCB (Jun 22, 2012)

Silloth wouldn't do any deal for a group of 20 players recently. They wanted full green fee. Which is why we went back to Brampton last month 
We had golf and 3 course meal for Â£42 (34 + 8) on a Saturday which was very good IMO.

Think Goswick cost us Â£45 for the two rounds last time around, hard to beat that.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 22, 2012)

DCB said:



			Silloth wouldn't do any deal for a group of 20 players recently. They wanted full green fee. Which is why we went back to Brampton last month 
We had golf and 3 course meal for Â£42 (34 + 8) on a Saturday which was very good IMO.

Think Goswick cost us Â£45 for the two rounds last time around, hard to beat that.
		
Click to expand...

Fair point, but some if they are travelling far, sometimes like to play the better courses, even if a premium. Balance is obviously the key, which is the hardest thing to do.

Dont play Eden golf course though near Carlisle, so boring.


----------



## thecraw (Jun 22, 2012)

Siloth do a winter 4 ball for a ton. Fantastic price!


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 22, 2012)

Would second Brampton as a decent venue. I played there with DCB and quite liked it. Quite hilly, and fun when the wind is blowing. A nice par 3 to start as well. Always good for spectators.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 22, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			Would second Brampton as a decent venue. I played there with DCB and quite liked it. Quite hilly, and fun when the wind is blowing. A nice par 3 to start as well. Always good for spectators.
		
Click to expand...

But would they allow an 8 ball on the 18th?

free the Goswick 8


----------



## Val (Jun 23, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Siloth do a winter 4 ball for a ton. Fantastic price!
		
Click to expand...

Road trip?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 23, 2012)

With the week we've had this week on the forum, may I suggest a 3 day event, are there any golf courses in:-

Bannockburn

Culloden

Stirling bridge


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 23, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			With the week we've had this week on the forum, may I suggest a 3 day event, are there any golf courses in:-

Bannockburn

Culloden

Stirling bridge
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, but there's definately a certain Hirsel golf club very near to Branxton.


----------



## Val (Jun 23, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			With the week we've had this week on the forum, may I suggest a 3 day event, are there any golf courses in:-

Bannockburn

Culloden

Stirling bridge
		
Click to expand...

Brucefields is in bannockburn, a short 9 holer


----------

